# blatta lateralis questions.



## codykrr (Jun 28, 2009)

ok i just have some questions i couldnt find from searching.

1. are b. lats "nibblers" can they harm a molting T like a cricket?

2. substrate or no substrate.(currently i have them on no sub.)

3. whats optimal temps for breeding.

4. how long does a ootheca take to hatch?

5. last but not least can i see some pics of your B. lats setups?


p.s. this is a question mainly because my wife is wanting to know before she has a fit.....what are the chences of an escapee becoming a full blown household infestation?   

(she hates the roaches.(dubia and lats) and is now freakingout because these and i quote"look like reall roaches in peoples homes" according to her)


----------



## skips (Jun 28, 2009)

codykrr said:


> ok i just have some questions i couldnt find from searching.
> 
> 1. are b. lats "nibblers" can they harm a molting T like a cricket?
> 
> ...



1.) i'm not sure.  I know they nibble on each other when they molt.

2.) Most say no substrate.  I have mine on coco fiber to help keep humidity up. and they dont burrow.

3.) I would say 85-93 is a good temp range for breeding.  Below 85 and you may have problems, though some have had success, most wouldnt.

4.) 20 days? I havnt taken the time to watch

5.) I'm too lazy to post my setup but it's simple and there should be a ton if you search.  It's just a tub with egg crate slabs set up vertically to increase surface area.  Infrared bulb over top (100 watt).  coco bark substrate. and some petri dishes for food and water.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 28, 2009)

any ideas. about escapees turninginto infestations.


----------



## Matt K (Jun 28, 2009)

Q: 1. are b. lats "nibblers" can they harm a molting T like a cricket?
A: Yes, very much so.

Q: 2. substrate or no substrate.(currently i have them on no sub.)
A: Substrate makes for better production, especially Eco-earth or similar product, as higher humidity afforded from the substrate aids in ootheca developement and hatching.

Q: 3. whats optimal temps for breeding.
A: 80 to 85'F

Q: 4. how long does a ootheca take to hatch?
A: Variable.  3 to 12 weeks is fair to estimate though. It is possible to go somewhat beyond that (20 weeks or more).

Q: 5. last but not least can i see some pics of your B. lats setups?
A: Just like all my other roaches


----------



## codykrr (Jun 28, 2009)

any idea on an escapee becoming a household infestation...?


----------



## jmiller (Jun 28, 2009)

Cody,
I have never seen any evidence that they have taken up residence or infested  my place.  With boxing up these for shipping, I have had a lot of escapees.  I will tell you that it seems that lateralis are very susceptible to household pesticides.  I don't believe they have built up any tolerance the them as the pest species have.

Here are a couple of setup pics that you have been requesting:


----------



## bkelley02 (Jun 28, 2009)

jmiller,

what are you using around the top of the containers to keep them in?


----------



## skips (Jun 28, 2009)

I have had a few escapes and found them later.  I have no reason to beleive they have infested my place.  The whole reason that people use these tropical species is that they can't breed at less than 80 degrees--not an absolute but close.  This species also needs high humidity to breed.  Therefore, they would have a hard time infesting.  I wouldnt recomend their use in states or parts of other countries that fit the description of what they need to breed.  In fact, they're usually illegal there.

Most people it seem use packaging tape around the top/inside of the tub so that they cant climb it, though they dont climb smooth plastic well--if at all.  I also put petroleum jelly on the tape as well.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 28, 2009)

hey jay, how is that sierra mist bottle setup?  is it filled with crystals? or what?


----------



## jmiller (Jun 28, 2009)

bkelley02 said:


> jmiller,
> 
> what are you using around the top of the containers to keep them in?


I use clear packing tape.  On some I also use petroleum jelly for extra protection.  I also have screen lids that go on top.




codykrr said:


> hey jay, how is that sierra mist bottle setup?  is it filled with crystals? or what?


The Sierra Mist bottle is full of water crystals.  I cut the top off so I could fill it easily and I drilled 8 or so 1/2 inch holes in the bottom so the roaches could get to the jell.  This set up is working well for me so far.  I was tired of filling the water dish every day and this has not lasted almost 2 weeks without a refill.  I plan on using this setup in all my roach bins so I would only have to water once a week or so.  Now I just have to make some food dispensers.


----------



## gvfarns (Jun 28, 2009)

1. are b. lats "nibblers" can they harm a molting T like a cricket?

Supposedly, although I've never seen it.  I've definitely accidentally left them in with molting tarantulas, including quite young ones, and never had any incident.  When you first put them in, the run around like crazy.  After that they tend to hang out in one corner.  Other people say they are real aggressive, but my experience doesn't corroborate that.

2. substrate or no substrate.(currently i have them on no sub.)

They don't die without substrate, but I never got them to reproduce without it, and I tried for a long time.  As the previous poster said, I think the egg cases need more moisture than they get if you just leave them there.  They are very hardy bugs and will happily grow up under all sorts of conditions, but their egg cases need pretty specific temperature and humidity to hatch, from what I've seen.

3. whats optimal temps for breeding.

Optimal?  Probably up in the 90s.  At room temperature mine didn't really do their thing.  At least not at winter room temperature.

4. how long does a ootheca take to hatch?

Tough to say.  They lay them all the time if the conditions are right, and then there's a good chance they don't hatch, so unless you really follow them well, you will never know.  I can say this: it's annoyingly long when you are trying to build up a colony.  You can sit around for weeks and months with nothing.  Once they do start hatching, it's crazy, though.  I fed off all my mature females to try and limit the population because they were overwhelming me.

p.s. this is a question mainly because my wife is wanting to know before she has a fit.....what are the chences of an escapee becoming a full blown household infestation?   

Not real good.  They are a pest species in arizona and probably texas, where things are real warm, but I don't think they compare with Blatella germanica anywhere.  I'm sure they could live in your house for quite a while, but based on what I've seen of how specific their reproduction requirements are, you can bet they are not going to take over your house.  Although...if you live in texas....


----------



## skips (Jun 30, 2009)

jmiller said:


> The Sierra Mist bottle is full of water crystals.  I cut the top off so I could fill it easily and I drilled 8 or so 1/2 inch holes in the bottom so the roaches could get to the jell.  This set up is working well for me so far.  I was tired of filling the water dish every day and this has not lasted almost 2 weeks without a refill.  I plan on using this setup in all my roach bins so I would only have to water once a week or so.  Now I just have to make some food dispensers.


That's genius.  is the thing suspended?  How do the little ones get to the gel if its off the ground?


----------



## Moose9 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have never had a problem with this species in with my tarantulas while molting.

As far as infestations. I live in S. Ca. desert just N. of Palm Springs. The B. lateralis sp. started showing up in our area about 3 years ago. We don't see them in the winter, but there sure abundant in the summer months. You go out back and there just hangin out on the house, around the house scurrying along the ground. Everynight a few males cross my floor, a female here and there. They come in under the front door screen. Now I am not saying the house is infested, but they do survive and breed well out here in dryer conditions. Humidity is generally between 15-30%.

I have read that this sp. may of come back with the marines that are stationed 20 miles E. of me. They do survive below 60. My mom and wife wanted to spray and I said no way. I have to many other critters that would be affected. So they deal with a couple here there. Thankfully they support the hobby I have. Moms good with her cane too.


----------



## Matt K (Jun 30, 2009)

While it is possible for them to live outdoors or in a house in a couple of states, Blatta lateralis are not a pest species anywhere.  They do not occur in the wild here in Texas, though I have heard of them being found in Arizona and some areas west of there.


There are a few other misconceptions in this thread.  I would recommend a little Google search or better yet get the book:

http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/elytraandantenna/index.html#roaches

or the book:
Live Food, by F.Bruse, M. Meyer, and W.Schmidt c.2004 Chimaira press


----------



## jmiller (Jun 30, 2009)

skips said:


> That's genius.  is the thing suspended?  How do the little ones get to the gel if its off the ground?


Well the idea came from Moose9.  He does it a little different but I want to give him credit for the idea.

The holes are cut right along the bottom of the bottle so all sizes can get to the gel.  I have it on a large coffee can lid just in case of leaks.  It really has worked well for me so far.


----------



## Moose9 (Jun 30, 2009)

jmiller said:


> Well the idea came from Moose9.  He does it a little different but I want to give him credit for the idea.
> 
> The holes are cut right along the bottom of the bottle so all sizes can get to the gel.  I have it on a large coffee can lid just in case of leaks.  It really has worked well for me so far.


Thanks for the credit Jay. It also works well as a food dispenser. It's so much nicer not having to check and fill there food and water gel as often. Less disturbance, more breeding.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jul 2, 2009)

gvfarns said:


> Although...if you live in texas....


Dont say that! I live in Texas.  I get escapees from time to time but its always males.  I haven't noticed any kind of infestation and with their smell I think I would know it.


----------



## skips (Jul 3, 2009)

Matt K said:


> While it is possible for them to live outdoors or in a house in a couple of states, Blatta lateralis are not a pest species anywhere.  They do not occur in the wild here in Texas, though I have heard of them being found in Arizona and some areas west of there.
> 
> 
> There are a few other misconceptions in this thread.  I would recommend a little Google search or better yet get the book:
> ...


And what are these misconceptions?


----------



## gvfarns (Jul 5, 2009)

skips said:


> And what are these misconceptions?


Yeah seriously, Matt K.  What's up with just popping in on a thread to say people are spreading false information but not mentioning what information you believe is false?   Rude and pretentious.  At least that's the way it came through.  Not sure how you meant it...


----------



## skips (Jul 7, 2009)

gvfarns said:


> Yeah seriously, Matt K.  What's up with just popping in on a thread to say people are spreading false information but not mentioning what information you believe is false?   Rude and pretentious.  At least that's the way it came through.  Not sure how you meant it...


Haha, I agree, though i've never known the mighty mattk to be wrong so I personally wasnt going to shoot my mouth off.  still waiting on the reply.


----------

